Ask HN: Would you pay for a platform that log activities on your infrastructure - kureikain
======
kureikain
Would you pay for an auditlog platform that centralize activity like aws
login, private dashboard, infrastructure software?

So I read about the Matrix.Org hack recently and Citrix Hack.

I think the source of problem is that we don't have a tool that centralize all
these activity yet. If we can have a tool like that soo ideally you, as a
DevOps engineer, has an overview of:

\- any AWS login or resource modification are log and category.

\- any activity to private service: such as your Grafana dashboard, login to
Jenkins, login to Sentry, login to OpenVPN, SSH into bastion or production,
connect to PostgresSQL/MySQL console

Once we have that kind of information, we can easily get alert in realtime for
suspicious activity.

